# Is washing your car in the public parking lots illegal?



## maneck35 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a weird question. I just bought a new car and park it outside in the parking lots outside my building. I live in Bur Dubai and wanted to know if it was illegal to wash my car in these parking lots. My dad seems to think so but I can't find any information about this online. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Considering the malls all having roaming car wash armies with nice jet brushes and stuff, I suspect they want to keep that practice at a higher quality level. That said there is a guy who comes to my colleagues' villa and washes his car twice a week for something like 30 dhs a week.


----------



## adflorida2002 (Jul 31, 2012)

maneck35 said:


> I have a weird question. I just bought a new car and park it outside in the parking lots outside my building. I live in Bur Dubai and wanted to know if it was illegal to wash my car in these parking lots. My dad seems to think so but I can't find any information about this online. Any help would be appreciated.


If you are telling you are going to wash your car its illegal . Using water and soap specially when parking lot will get wet. You can just clean your car with a cloth there will be no problem.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Why would it be illegal?

Oh noes the parking lot will get wet, man the battlestations. It'll dry up within half an hour FFS.


----------



## maneck35 (Feb 25, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Why would it be illegal?
> 
> Oh noes the parking lot will get wet, man the battlestations. It'll dry up within half an hour FFS.


That's what I thought..but this is Dubai, a place where you get fined for hanging laundry out on the balcony.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

It is definitely illegal in Sharjah - people were fined a few weeks ago and it was in the newspapers. No idea about Dubai


----------



## gemsy62 (Dec 23, 2011)

You can't put laundry on the balcony? i'm looking at the building next to me and there's a lot of fines right there if that's the case!


----------



## adflorida2002 (Jul 31, 2012)

gemsy62 said:


> You can't put laundry on the balcony? i'm looking at the building next to me and there's a lot of fines right there if that's the case!


I agree. There is no problem putting your cloths at the balcony. We do this a lot of times. We are drying our cloths to at the balcony. Ive been living in dubai for 4 years now and didn't get any fines


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

I've recently read from Gulfnews that Abu Dhabi is fining residents who hang their clothes in the balcony. It's a warning for first timers.

Abu Dhabi has also urged the residents not to put the satellite dishes on windows.

The purpose of these rules is to minimize the untidy views from the residential buildings.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Why would it be illegal?
> 
> Oh noes the parking lot will get wet, man the battlestations. It'll dry up within half an hour FFS.


I read that somewhere. It's something to do with leaving a puddle of water that's the illegal bit. Bonkers.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Garth Vader said:


> I read that somewhere. It's something to do with leaving a puddle of water that's the illegal bit. Bonkers.


of course if you live in a villa you can hose down the driveway


----------

